# [SOLVED] Pioneer DEH-P8400BH - distorted sound



## nycsteeler (Jun 11, 2012)

I swaped out my old Pioneer Premier unit with the newer DEH-P8400BH and for the first week, it sounded great. Now, if I rase the volume, the sound is distorted - it has to be at a very low level to sound OK, but in certain passages where the level may elevate, it will sound distorted. This occurs for any source: tuner, USB, CD. Any ideas as to what may have happened?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Pioneer DEH-P8400BH - distorted sound*

Hi and welcome to TSF.

I would be looking at the speakers first. Maybe blown voice coils.

BG


----------



## nycsteeler (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Pioneer DEH-P8400BH - distorted sound*

Thanks for the response, but it wasn't the speakers. Turns out there was a bad connection in the wiring harness. Fixed the wire and it works fine now.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Pioneer DEH-P8400BH - distorted sound*

Good to know. I will mark this post solved.

BG


----------

